# temperatures for X800 Pro ?



## Dice! (Nov 8, 2005)

I've overclocked my X800 Pro with atitool. I putted core from 475 to 520 and memory from 450 to 540. Now when i'm playing my cards temperature usually goes over 60. highest atm has been 69,9. When im not playing the temperature is 40-50. Are these "healthy" temperatures or should i buy new fan or do something about those ?  ?


----------



## newmodder (Nov 9, 2005)

*looks good*

the temps are ok..just make sure you have lots of fresh air moving in the case..or add more fans...exhaust on the top/out, side door fan/in(120mm)you can even find a way to incert a fan under the vid card if you have room.


----------



## Dice! (Nov 9, 2005)

*ok...*

Thank you for your reply...   I have one 120mm fan in my case and im thinking of adding one more. There should be a spot for it.


----------



## infrared (Nov 9, 2005)

cool... it's gonna be a wind tunnel!  

Tell me how it goes


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 12, 2005)

Dice,
Why don't you try out the Fan control setting in ATI TOOL and set it to 100%, it will work wonders!


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2005)

yeah, that is extremely effective!! on the standard setting, the fan doesn't get to 100% until the card is virtually smoking anyway. Manual fan control is a must!

Good idea!


----------



## Dice! (Nov 13, 2005)

*hello...*

Yeah, i bought that another 120mm fan..  Max temperature has been 65 now... And i bought 1GB DDR too..  And Quake4.. Now i'm broke, lol...


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2005)

lol, yeah. I now owe my mum £1000 after spending out on parts for my new rig! hehe, i'm also broke!  

It's so easy to overspend with computers.


----------



## Dice! (Jan 29, 2006)

Dynamic said:
			
		

> Dice,
> Why don't you try out the Fan control setting in ATI TOOL and set it to 100%, it will work wonders!



Uuh, I think it's too loud in 100%.. And I don't feel comfortable messing with those fan speeds as I don't have any clue where to set those... Any tips ?


----------



## Rooke (Jan 30, 2006)

Click on the Settings button. Then on the drop down list at the top of the next screen, select fan control. Click the radio button for Fixed percentage and set it to 100%. 

Or you can play around with the Dynamic based on GPU Tempurature.  You're card doesn't have to have the fan at 100% all the time. Just when it goes above somewhere around 60C. Just be aware that the dynamic setting requires ATITool to be running all the time.


----------



## Dice! (Jan 30, 2006)

I set it to above 60 it goes 90% and above 65 it's 100%.. Is that ok ??

One question out of topic... 
Are there any pipelines which I could unlock in X800Pro... Reason why I'm asking that I'm getting very poor perfomance on some games no matter what settings I use... 
If I use maxed its the same as I would use the lowest settings...

In Dungeons & Dragons : Dragonshard my fps is in combat 4-12, with lowest settings and with maxed settings... In quake4 it's the same thing but little better fps.. Around 20..


----------

